# Canmore, Canada



## TBipp (Jul 7, 2018)

We are hoping to get a trade into Canmore in Summer 2019.  We will be trading our Hyatt in Key West.  Interval International has a statement on most of the resorts "Limited Exchange Activity."  I am wondering if we start searching a year in advance if that will make a difference or should we not count on anything being available?


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 7, 2018)

Do you need a specific week or just sometime in summer?  What size unit do you need?


----------



## TBipp (Jul 8, 2018)

We would like a 2 bedroom in either July or August.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 8, 2018)

Flexibility in dates will help a lot, although a smaller unit would be an order of magnitude easier than a 2 bedroom.

One other way you could go is to stay on the west side of the mountain parks instead of the east. Canmore is just outside of Banff on the east gate of the National Parks. Radium is the town on the west gate, and there are some choices there, or in Fairmont, Invemere and Panorama.

I don't trade into Canmore often, because we own Worldmark points and stay at the Worldmark there regularly.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I don't trade into Canmore often, because we own Worldmark points and stay at the Worldmark there regularly.


How do you like this property? I heard it’s very small even for 2BRs, and there is no Murphy bed. We will be there in Sep. Wonder what we should prepare for the trip...


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 8, 2018)

LisaH said:


> How do you like this property? I heard it’s very small even for 2BRs, and there is no Murphy bed. We will be there in Sep. Wonder what we should prepare for the trip...



I quite like it, we go back a few times every year (local). The two bedrooms are a bit smaller than other worldmark units, I thought they were fine for our family (4) although they are rated for 6. There is a sofa bed in the living room, no Murphy bed. Most of the two bedrooms also have two arm chairs in the living room, although they do vary. 2 bathrooms, an ensuite off the master and a second full bathroom near the other bedroom. The bedrooms are across the main area from each other in every unit I have been in, which I think is most of the 2 bedrooms.

The kitchens are good, comparable to other WM units except for no oven, just burners. Full size fridge, dishwasher, etc. There are BBQ grills off the lobby as well. 

The pool is mostly outside but heated, you enter inside. There are hot tubs both inside/outside, as well as a gym, big TV room, and a small activity room for kids (coloring sheets, etc).

Laundry is in the building and free, but not in the unit. The underground parking has two levels, often if you go up the ramp there are extra spaces. Tons of outdoor parking as well. I think the location is great, but you'll want a car to drive to various other area attractions/hikes/etc.

Free coffee/tea in the lobby. The lobby is quite nice, big fireplace, high ceiling, nice view. We used it for extended family photos when we had a 90th birthday there.

Specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2018)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 8, 2018)

TBipp said:


> We are hoping to get a trade into Canmore in Summer 2019.  We will be trading our Hyatt in Key West.  Interval International has a statement on most of the resorts "Limited Exchange Activity."  I am wondering if we start searching a year in advance if that will make a difference or should we not count on anything being available?



If you are using your Hyatt, you'll have very strong trading power.  I would put a request in for the Solara Resort & Spa or the Grand Rockies Resort.  Those are the nicest/newer resorts.  Another Tugger has given a very good description of the Worldmark.  The units there are smaller because it was originally a Marriott hotel that got converted over to a WM.   The Grand Canadian Resort is attached to the WM although it is a separate resort.  The units there are quite large, and sleep 8 (king bed and 2 queens).  We were just there this last week.  If you want to stay in Banff townsite, then you'll need to stay at the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.  Units there are smaller because you're in the national park.  The 2BRs are two floors with the bedrooms upstairs and the living room & kitchen downstairs.  They have tennis courts, indoor/outdoor pool and a restaurant


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 9, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> One other way you could go is to stay on track east side of the mountain parks instead of the west. Canmore is just outside of Banff on the west gate of the National Parks. Radium is the town on the East gate, and there are some choices there, or in Fairmont, Invemere and Panorama.
> 
> I don't trade into Canmore often, because we own Worldmark points and stay at the Worldmark there regularly.



Just to clarify:  Canmore is on the east side of the parks and Radium Hot Springs etc are to the west in eastern BC.  

Sue


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 9, 2018)

sue1947 said:


> Just to clarify:  Canmore is on the east side of the parks and Radium Hot Springs etc are to the west in eastern BC.
> 
> Sue


You're correct, sorry. I have gone back and edited my post.


----------



## TBipp (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you, everyone, for your helpful posts.  I greatly appreciate it and will put in for Solara or Grand Rockies.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 19, 2018)

LisaH said:


> How do you like this property? I heard it’s very small even for 2BRs, and there is no Murphy bed. We will be there in Sep. Wonder what we should prepare for the trip...



Actually that was our experience when we stayed at WM Canmore...while nicely keep up property, the backside rooms have NO view and all are small.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 19, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> You're correct, sorry. I have gone back and edited my post.



Yes, the westside parks are Yoho and Kootenay National Parks and both are in British Columbia.  FYI: the weather is milder on that side of the mountains. We stayed a week at Banff Gate Mountain Resort and a week at Big Horn Meadows in late May/early June and the temp. was significantly different between the two to our surprise.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 19, 2018)

djyamyam said:


> If you are using your Hyatt, you'll have very strong trading power.  I would put a request in for the Solara Resort & Spa or the Grand Rockies Resort.  Those are the nicest/newer resorts.  Another Tugger has given a very good description of the Worldmark.  The units there are smaller because it was originally a Marriott hotel that got converted over to a WM.   The Grand Canadian Resort is attached to the WM although it is a separate resort.  The units there are quite large, and sleep 8 (king bed and 2 queens).  We were just there this last week.  If you want to stay in Banff townsite, then you'll need to stay at the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.  Units there are smaller because you're in the national park.  The 2BRs are two floors with the bedrooms upstairs and the living room & kitchen downstairs.  They have tennis courts, indoor/outdoor pool and a restaurant




I was wondering what the differences were between the Grand Canadian and WM since they are on the same property.  The ratings for Grand Canadian is better than WM and now I know why.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 19, 2018)

The pool is shared between the properties.  They are physically connected, so you can actually walk from one to the other without going outside.


----------



## barto (Aug 3, 2018)

Solara on the list?  Is that only for WM owners to exchange into?


----------

